# Hat ein TN-Panel blassere Farben als ein IPS-Panel?



## mayako (15. März 2014)

Hi 
Ich bin irgendwie verunsichert. Alle reden davon das ein IPS-Panel besser ist als ein TN-Panel. Aber was genau ist da denn besser? Wie ich das verstanden habe die bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und die Farbtreue. Für mich ist das eigentlich beides nicht wichtig, mein Monitor wird zum Surfen, Filme schauen und Spielen verwendet. 

Was mir wichtig ist, dass das Bild nicht blass oder ausgewaschen wirkt, Farbtreue hin oder her. Die Farben sollen also kräftig und knackig sein. Ist da der IPS besser oder eben nur in Blickwinkelstabilität und der Farbtreue?

Ich spreche hier Monitore an, die in der Preisklasse 150 bis 300 Euro sich befinden.

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2014)

Ich habe einen LG 24" mit IPS und kann nicht sagen, dass es da ein blasses Bild gibt. Finde den Monitor sehr gut, auch von dem angeblich höheren Inputlag habe ich noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Nein die sind genauso Blass(jedenfalls hab ich die erfahrung gemacht)
Und ich hatte schon nen paar zwischen 200 und 300Euro.
Das einzigste was natürlich besser ist ist de Blickwinkel und Farbtreue aber das net bei jedem so.
Bei den TN Monitore ist mir da noch nie was aufgefallen was die Farbtreue betrifft Rot war Rot und Gelb war Gelb u.s.w..
Ich finde das bekommt man eh erst mit wenn man viel mit Fotos arbeiten und entsprechen die sachen dazu auch hat ansonsten merkste davon nix.
Kann dir nur nen 144Hz Monitor enpfehlen Asus VG 248QE nen bissel einstellung und die Farben sind richtig gut ich konnte net meckern.
Mir hat halt das PWM Flimmern zu schaffen gemacht und musste den leider wieder wegschicken aber wenn dir das nix ausmacht würde ich zu dem greifen(das Flimmern hat man nicht gesehen ging aber auf die Augen^^)


Aber jetzt kommt eh wieder einer und sagt nimm ja kein TN Monitor


----------



## Teutonnen (15. März 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tkeinnameein-6180-picture723221-dsc-0032.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tkeinnameein-6180-picture723214-dsc-0033.html


Links: Dell Ultrasharp U2913WM, AH-IPS-Panel
Rechts: Samsung SyncMaster T24A350, TN-Panel

Also ja, die Farben sind auf dem AH-IPS einfach pornös im Vergleich zum TN-Monitor. Nicht "ein Bisschen besser", sondern wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Erok (15. März 2014)

Ein IPS-Panel hat die bessere Farbtreue. Ein TN-Panel ist eher bezahlbarer und diese gibts mit 120 144 und bald mit 240 Hz

Ich bin von einem Asus VG278H mit 120 Hz auf ein IPS Panel Monitor wieder umgestiegen, da die Farbtreue mir doch wichtiger ist beim gamen, und ich die meisten Games sowieso mit V-SYNC bei 60 FPS/HZ fest nagel 

Wenn also 3 D und mehr wie 60 Hz für Dich uninteressant sind, ist definitiv ein IPS-Panel eher zu empfehlen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tkeinnameein-6180-picture723221-dsc-0032.html
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tkeinnameein-6180-picture723214-dsc-0033.html
> 
> ...


 
Ok jetzt war ich schon nen gedanken weiter
Aber trotzdem ist der Samsung schon uralt und den mit nen AH-IPS vergleichen ist net grad toll bei TN hats sich ja auch was getan.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. März 2014)

Schau dir den Farbverlauf doch mal genau an.

Aber ok, wenn du bessere Anschauungsbeispiele hast, fühl dich frei, sie hier zu posten. Dumm labern kann jeder. 

@TE: Pseudiephedrin hat sich auch gerade den gleichen Monitor geholt wie ich, schreib den doch mal an.


----------



## Bevier (15. März 2014)

Es ist ziemlich schwer etwas zu empfehlen, wenn es dabei vor allem auf des persönliche Empfinden ankommt. Niemand kann wissen, wie du Farben wahrnimmst und ob dir die Darstellung eines TNs ausreicht oder ob es ein IPS sein muss. Oder warum man einfach keine PVA finden kann (aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema^^).

Am besten ist es, du schaust dir die verschiedenen Techniken irgendwo an. Dann kannst du direkt vergleichen und sehen, was am besten passt. Und dann kaufst du natürlich das Gerät in diesem Geschäft  Alternativ kannst du dir auch 2 verschiedene Geräte des Versandhändlers deines Vertrauens zuschicken lassen und es zu Hause testen. Das ist schließlich dein gutes Recht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Schau dir den Farbverlauf doch mal genau an.
> 
> Aber ok, wenn du bessere Anschauungsbeispiele hast, fühl dich frei, sie hier zu posten. Dumm labern kann jeder.
> 
> @TE: Pseudiephedrin hat sich auch gerade den gleichen Monitor geholt wie ich, schreib den doch mal an.


 
Naja du vergleichst hier nen 500€ Monitor gegen nen 200Euro Monitor...
Das wirft meiner Meinung nen falsches Bild ab weil so extrem ist das ganz bestimmt net in nem Preisbereich von 150-300 Euro
Ist ja ok das du die Bilder gepostest hast aber der TE bestellt sich dann nen IPS für 200€ und ist dann geschockt weils net so ausschaut..
Will hier keinen was aufzwingen ist dem TE ja seine sache was er nimmt.

Unter 500Euro brauchste bei IPS net anfangen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt war ich schon nen gedanken weiter
> Aber trotzdem ist der Samsung schon uralt und den mit nen AH-IPS vergleichen ist net grad toll bei TN hats sich ja auch was getan.


 
Moin 

Also wenn ich mein altes TN-Panle vergleiche und mein neues AH-IPS. Da liegen nicht nur Welten ziwshcne, sondern ganze Galaxyen. Im laden habe ich mit dem BenQ XL2420T Rev. 2.0 und den Dell U2913WM nebeneinander gesehen im betrieb bei bildern und einer demo von bf4. Und ich habe mich für den dell entshcieden, da einfach die farben viel intensiver waren. Auch der laut tests hohe inputlag des dell's ist nicht ausmachbar gewesen. einzig bei schnellem drehen hatte der benq etwas mehr schärfe was ich aber als nebensächlich empfand.

PS: Mein alten Acer g245H lass ich jetzt mal außen vor


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich schwer etwas zu empfehlen, wenn es dabei vor allem auf des persönliche Empfinden ankommt. Niemand kann wissen, wie du Farben wahrnimmst und ob dir die Darstellung eines TNs ausreicht oder ob es ein IPS sein muss. Oder warum man einfach keine PVA finden kann (aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema^^).
> 
> Am besten ist es, du schaust dir die verschiedenen Techniken irgendwo an. Dann kannst du direkt vergleichen und sehen, was am besten passt. Und dann kaufst du natürlich das Gerät in diesem Geschäft  Alternativ kannst du dir auch 2 verschiedene Geräte des Versandhändlers deines Vertrauens zuschicken lassen und es zu Hause testen. Das ist schließlich dein gutes Recht.


 
Tja und da haben wirs finde erstmal nen Laden der von jedem was hat und da wirste genau 0 finden
Das beste ist bestellen 1 144Hz und 1 IPS für 300€ und vergleichen testen was einem besser gefällt anders geht sowas ja leider nicht.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. März 2014)

Wobei es darauf an kommt, was für Spiele der TE überhaupt spielt.


Für League, Dota oder RTS reicht ein 60Hz-Monitor locker, da würde ich den IPS empfehlen. Auch mit 60Hz kann man den Shooter für zwischendurch spielen^^ Andererseits, wenn der TE seine Zeit zu 90% in CS und Quake verbringt, wäre ein 144 oder 120Hz-Monitor halt ingame ein echter Vorteil.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also wenn ich mein altes TN-Panle vergleiche und mein neues AH-IPS. Da liegen nicht nur Welten ziwshcne, sondern ganze Galaxyen. Im laden habe ich mit dem BenQ XL2420T Rev. 2.0 und den Dell U2913WM nebeneinander gesehen im betrieb bei bildern und einer demo von bf4. Und ich habe mich für den dell entshcieden, da einfach die farben viel intensiver waren. Auch der laut tests hohe inputlag des dell's ist nicht ausmachbar gewesen. einzig bei schnellem drehen hatte der benq etwas mehr schärfe was ich aber als nebensächlich empfand.
> 
> PS: Mein alten Acer g245H lass ich jetzt mal außen vor




Naja im Laden ist es immer so ne sache ich halte davon ja net viel schon allein die Beleuchtungen verfäschen alles .
Und ich glaub kaum das sich einer hingesetzt hat und den TN Monitor mal richtig eingestellt hat.
Dann würde der unterschied net mehr groß sein TN brauch halt seine Zeit bis man das *perfekte* Bild hat bei IPS braucht man da kaum noch was machen.


----------



## Da_Vid (15. März 2014)

Mir persönlich ist ein IPS Panel gerade beim Gamen wichtiger. Wenn ich schon nen fetten High End PC nutze will ich natürlich auch das bestmögliche Gesamtbild haben(sonst wärs meiner Meinung nach Kontraproduktiv) welches bei nem TN panel aufgrund der nicht ganz so knackigen Farben schon mal hinfällig ist.  Ich spiele aber keine schnellen Online Shooter wo 120Hz für mich auch Sinn ergeben, somit würde ich mal schwer behaupten das es auch drauf ankommt was man spielt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wobei es darauf an kommt, was für Spiele der TE überhaupt spielt.
> 
> 
> Für League, Dota oder RTS reicht ein 60Hz-Monitor locker, da würde ich den IPS empfehlen. Auch mit 60Hz kann man den Shooter für zwischendurch spielen^^ Andererseits, wenn der TE seine Zeit zu 90% in CS und Quake verbringt, wäre ein 144 oder 120Hz-Monitor halt ingame ein echter Vorteil.


 
Da brauch man kein Quake oder CSS  spielen um von 144Hz was zu haben  wer das erfunden hat das die Monitore nur für die Spiele geeignet sind soll man ers.... und alle blubberns nach.
Schon allein bei Dota2 ist das wie Tag und Nacht Spiel mal eine runde 144Hz danach auf 60hz und das spiel kommt dir vor als ob es mit 20FPS läuft.
Ab 40FPS merkste schon nen guten unterschied zwischen 60 und 144Hz alles rüber ist noch besser.
Bei BF4 schon allein das Aimen geht viel geschmeidiger von der Hand ganz zu schweigen vom 0Lag und man trifft auch sofort viele wundern sich immer warum se nix triffen obwohl se genau drauf schießen...
Aber ich steiger mich hier schon zu tief wieder rein muss jeder selbst wissen was er lieber will aber ich Per. pfeife auf die etwas bessere Farben..und nehem lieber das schärfere Bild und den 0Lag beim Gamen.


----------



## yingtao (15. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tkeinnameein-6180-picture723221-dsc-0032.html
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...tkeinnameein-6180-picture723214-dsc-0033.html
> 
> ...


 
Der Vergleich ist ein bisschen unfair, da hier ein sehr gutes IPS mit ner alten, schlechten TN Panel verglichen wird. Bei den Farben kommt es in erster Linie auf die Farbraumabdeckung an und die Einstellungen. Die aktuellen Monitore von Asus und BenQ benutzen sehr gute TN Panel mit 94-99% sRGB Abdeckung (z.B. der BenQ XL2720T hat 99% sRGB und ist damit sogar besser als dein Dell). Im günstigen Bereich sind die IPS und VA Panels sicherlich besser als gleich teure TN Panels aber wenn man in die Preisregion von 300-500€ geht nehmen sich beide Panels nicht mehr viel. TN hat dort dann 120/144Hz und IPS nen höheren Blickwinkel, erweiterten Farbraum und andere Formate wie 21:9 die auf Grund des Blickwinkels nur mit IPS oder VA Panels richtig funktionieren (bei TN würde man schon Farbverschiebungen erhalten).

In der angesprochenen Preisklasse von 150-300€ ist am unteren Ende eher ein IPS zu empfehlen und bei 300€ würde ich eher zum BenQ XL2411Z greifen, da der auch 99% sRGB hat, 144Hz und ne Stroboskop Hintergrundbeleuchtung wodurch es weniger Bewegungsunschärfe gibt (gibt aber Leute die das An und Aus der Beleuchtung sehen können als Flimmern).



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also wenn ich mein altes TN-Panle vergleiche und mein neues AH-IPS. Da liegen nicht nur Welten ziwshcne, sondern ganze Galaxyen. Im laden habe ich mit dem BenQ XL2420T Rev. 2.0 und den Dell U2913WM nebeneinander gesehen im betrieb bei bildern und einer demo von bf4. Und ich habe mich für den dell entshcieden, da einfach die farben viel intensiver waren. Auch der laut tests hohe inputlag des dell's ist nicht ausmachbar gewesen. einzig bei schnellem drehen hatte der benq etwas mehr schärfe was ich aber als nebensächlich empfand.
> 
> PS: Mein alten Acer g245H lass ich jetzt mal außen vor


 
Das der BenQ schlechter aussah als der Dell liegt aber auch daran, dass der BenQ nur 88%sRGB hat und der Dell 98%sRGB. Wie bereits erwähnt ist das bei aktuellen Versionen der Monitore nicht mehr der Fall. Vom BenQ gibt es mittlerweile den zweiten Refresh.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. März 2014)

yingtao schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist ein bisschen unfair, da hier ein sehr gutes IPS mit ner alten, schlechten TN Panel verglichen wird.



Bestreite ich auch nicht - ich hab schlicht keinen anderen Monitor zum Vergleich da, denn auch ich kacke keine 500€-Scheine. 

Ich hab auch extra die Monitore benannt, damit klar ist, dass dies kein Duell "auf Augenhöhe" ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja im Laden ist es immer so ne sache ich halte davon ja net viel schon allein die Beleuchtungen verfäschen alles .
> Und ich glaub kaum das sich einer hingesetzt hat und den TN Monitor mal richtig eingestellt hat.
> Dann würde der unterschied net mehr groß sein TN brauch halt seine Zeit bis man das *perfekte* Bild hat bei IPS braucht man da kaum noch was machen.


 
1. Es es war keine Beleuchtung da, weil durch die Schaufenster Sonnenlicht rein kam.

2. Die Monitore sind sehr gut kalibriert. Ich habe sleber nachgefragt und im Menü nachgeschaut am Monitor. Die wollen ja dem Kunde den Unterschied zeigen.

3. Ich persönlich empfinde 120/144Hz auch in Shootern nicht zwangsläufig als "musthave". Bei CS, etc ja, aber für BF und KoT nicht.


----------



## Superwip (15. März 2014)

Die Farbqualität von TN und IPS ist in etwa gleich wobei es bei Suboptimalen Blickwinkeln die sich bei normalem Sitzabstand am Bildrand nicht vermeiden lassen Unterschiede (und tendenziell Vorteile für IPS) gibt.

Wichtiger sind Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Ansteuerung und Farbfilteraufbau.



> 1. Es es war keine Beleuchtung da, weil durch die Schaufenster Sonnenlicht rein kam.



Das ist ja noch schöner.

Ein Raum in dem der Monitor die mit Abstand hellste Lichtquelle ist ist die Referenz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Also wenn neuerdings die Monitore im MM oder Saturn eingestellt werden dann fress ich nen Besen
Aber ich hab noch net 1 gesehen der gut eingestellt war ausser die die vom wek aus schon nen klasse Bild abliefern aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen...
Die sollen einfach nen test PC hin stellen und  das man den gwünschten Monitor anschließen kann und testen kann aber sowas gibts sehr sehr selten wenn es sowas mehr geben würde und ne größere auswahl geben würde an Monitoren in den Läden dann würde auch das mit dem bestellen und wieder zurückschicken sich legen.
Aber so sind die Versanhäuser ja immer die dummen und sitzen dann auf den kosten.


----------



## meik19081999 (15. März 2014)

Ich selber habe einmal einen ips LG und einen TN LG.
Im vergleich zu einander merke ich keinen unterschied von den reaktionszeiten.
Aber an den farben hab ich was gemerkt.
Ich habe beide monitore eingestellt sodas ich das best möglichste bild habe.
Die kraft der farben finde ich sind beim ips besser. Und ich komme in bf3 auch gut klar mit 70hz die man halt auch noch aus einem 60hz monitor rausholen kann.
League of legends bzw dota 2 oder so empfehle ich auf ips.
Am ende hängt es ab was man spielt.
Bzw der blickwinkel vielleicht auch.


----------



## mayako (15. März 2014)

Also, bin der TE und spiele hauptsächlich Guild Wars 2 und sowas wie Far Cry 3, Bioshock, aber auch Sims 3 und Point and click adventures. Kein cod, ck oder bf3. Auf jeden Fall sehr farbenreiche Spiele.


----------



## mayako (15. März 2014)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass du in Schweinfurt wohnst. Ich wohn da in der Nähe


----------



## Capone2412 (17. März 2014)

mayako schrieb:


> Also, bin der TE und spiele hauptsächlich Guild Wars 2 und sowas wie Far Cry 3, Bioshock, aber auch Sims 3 und Point and click adventures. Kein cod, ck oder bf3. Auf jeden Fall sehr farbenreiche Spiele.


 
Ich spiele auch FPS mit einem Dell U2711 - 2560x1440 @60Hz und ich merke absolut kein Input-Lag, Nachziehen oder irgendwelche Einschränkungen gegenüber einem handelsüblichen 60Hz TN-Panel.

Wenn du sowieso keine Multiplayer-Shooter zockst, brauchst du demnach auch kein 144Hz Panel o.ä.

Du musst nur schauen, ob dich das IPS-Glitzern stört. Aber das wirst du nur herausfinden, indem du einen IPS'ler orderst oder im Geschäft anschaust.

Die Bildqualität ist - wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - um Längen besser.


----------



## DMC-Lover (17. März 2014)

Ich möchte mir auch nen IPS von Dell mit 24 Zoll kaufen.

Frage an alle IPS Besitzer: Ist der Schwarzwert sehr viel schlechter als bei TN oder nur marginal?

Oder anders gefragt: Wirkt das Bild bei schwarzem Inhalt "noch" schwarz oder eher gräulich?


----------



## Superwip (18. März 2014)

Der Schwarzwert von TV und IPS ist in der Regel praktisch gleich wobei es sowohl zwischen verschiedenen IPS Bildschirmen als auch zwischen verschiedenen TN Bildschirmen erhebliche Unterschiede geben kann.


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

DMC-Lover schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir auch nen IPS von Dell mit 24 Zoll kaufen.
> 
> Frage an alle IPS Besitzer: Ist der Schwarzwert sehr viel schlechter als bei TN oder nur marginal?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt: Wirkt das Bild bei schwarzem Inhalt "noch" schwarz oder eher gräulich?


 
Also hinsichtlich des Schwarzwertes finde ich weder TN noch IPS besonders überragend.

S-PVA wäre da die Wahl der Qual - wobei es da wenige gute gibt und das glaube ich auch nur bei Full-HD Auflösung.

Subjektiv schlechter finde ich den Schwarzwert meines Dell U2711 im Gegensatz zu meinen alten TN-Panels auf jeden Fall nicht.
Alleine schon die massivst bessere Farbdarstellung und Bildqualität im Allgemeinen werten den Gesamteindruck erheblich auf.


----------



## gorgi85 (19. März 2014)

Korea Monitore sind teilweise auch auf 120 Hz taktbar, gute IPS Panels und 27" für gerade mal um die 300 Euro rum, WQHD Auflösung dazu. Wundere mich dass die so selten empfohlen werden, eigtl das beste Agebot zur Zeit in der Monitorfrage.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. März 2014)

gorgi85 schrieb:


> Korea Monitore sind teilweise auch auf 120 Hz taktbar, gute IPS Panels und 27" für gerade mal um die 300 Euro rum, WQHD Auflösung dazu. Wundere mich dass die so selten empfohlen werden, eigtl das beste Agebot zur Zeit in der Monitorfrage.


 
Naja die sollen dafür nen spürbaren Lag haben was ein NoGo ist wenn man noch zockt.
Ansonsten werdn sich wohl die wenigstenn rumstressen mit der rückgabe wenn was drann sein soll und es ist meisten was drann tote Pixel z.b.


----------



## meik19081999 (19. März 2014)

Für die games wo der TE zockt finde ich einen ips sinnvoller da diese Spiele alle auf farben beruhen.
Schwarzwerte sind mitlerweile fast alle sehr gut. Ich bin von meinem tn und meinem ips überzeugt. Halt nur das sie farben beim ipa besser sind. 
Also ich denke das hier mit Sicherheit ein ips am besten währe


----------

